# Will KNO3 kill my bamboo?



## STRINGCHEESE (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a green water problem in a small beta desk tank. I have a 9W PC light that I run 8 hours a day. I wonder if KNO3 will kill the bamboo that shares the tank? I've turned the light in the tank off for the weekend and did a major water change.
My beta had lived in a non lighted vase before I moved into the jbj picotope and even then I was having terrible green water problems.

THX


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure why you would think Potasium nitrate would kill your bamboo but it wont. Your greenwater is partially caused by way too much light for that tank. Are you dosing any ferts at all? You should have too if bamboo is all you have.


----------



## STRINGCHEESE (Sep 7, 2007)

Damon said:


> Not sure why you would think Potasium nitrate would kill your bamboo but it wont. Your greenwater is partially caused by way too much light for that tank. Are you dosing any ferts at all? You should have too if bamboo is all you have.


Didn't know. Thanks for the fast reply. Not dosing ferts. Which would you suggest. I did have this fish in a large vase and it'd green up in half a week without lights. Perhaps the flourescent lighting in my office just favors the green water growth. I will dose KNO3.

I'll be back Monay. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think it will. By the way, welcome to Fishforums! Your name makes my mouth water a little.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

just make sure the leafs are out of the water. bamboo can rot in the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct, bamboo is a "bog" plant meaning it can grow partially submerged for a short period but does much better if left emmersed year long. The submerged part will not grow leaves.


----------



## STRINGCHEESE (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Now perhaps I won't have to be imbarrassed of my green tank. Everyone loves my seahorses though!(different tank)
ummm...any input on a good fertilizer??


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

i stick with the dry ferts. really easy and saves you a lot of money.
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you have any other plants in the tank? If its just Bamboo, I wouldn't think you'd need to start dosing KNO3.  But if there are other plants in the tank, then lack of nitrates could become an issue.


----------



## STRINGCHEESE (Sep 7, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Do you have any other plants in the tank? If its just Bamboo, I wouldn't think you'd need to start dosing KNO3.  But if there are other plants in the tank, then lack of nitrates could become an issue.


I thought the KNO3 would rid me of my green water problem.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2 best methods of ridding a tank of greenwater........
1. 5 day blackout. Completely cover the tank. No light at all. After 5 days, do a 50-60% waterchange.
2. Diatom or UV filter for 24-48 hrs. Same waterchange as above.


----------

